# prescription swim goggles



## iank (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi everyone

I am after some "prescription" goggles for my son - like the glasses that you can buy at fuel stations but I cannot find any! Please help if you know of anywhere that stock them. I need urgently as I am off to UK tomorrow morning so time is urgent. Thanks for any help

IanK


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Al Masaood Marine on SZR (two doors down from Harley Davidson Showroom) do prescription masks if that's any help.


----------



## iank (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks - i will give them a try!!


----------

